# GB Teachers minibus licence requirements?



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

After a review, NI teachers driving a school minibus are now required to hold a full D1 licence and a CoPC certificate, does anyone know if this is the same on the mainland ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-41977567

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks to be the same Terry: https://www.gov.uk/driving-a-minibus

I note this remark in the NI link you posted: "Anyone who is paid whilst driving, or is driving a minibus as a consequence of their employment, cannot be regarded as a volunteer and must have a D1 licence," he wrote.
"It is highly likely, however, that where a teacher is driving during school hours, on school business, where they are responsible for the pupils in their care and subject to disciplinary procedures, this would be viewed as either being paid whilst they are driving or driving as a consequence of their employment.
"As a result, under the current legislative framework, a teacher driving a school minibus will need a full D1 licence.
"They will also need the driver certificate of professional competence."

He seems to be saying that being paid while driving or driving as a consequence of your employment alone is enough to require more than a car licence, but perhaps he was talking only about minibuses. It's not very clear.

Their was similar confusion when they placed the restriction on trailers on C1.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> After a review, NI teachers driving a school minibus are now required to hold a full D1 licence and a CoPC certificate, does anyone know if this is the same on the mainland ?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-41977567
> 
> Terry


I presume full D1 means one not gained by passing a test and not gained under Grandfather rights?


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

The education and library boards have already withdrawn the grandfather rights of outdoor education instructors.

This has resulted in those need to drive minibuses sitting the D1 test, also the trailer test and obtaining a certificate of professional competence at some considerable cost.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree D1 is the required standard but the school picks up the bill not the employee - it is an accepted part of INSET.

If you volunteer to be a (paid) officer in a school cadet unit then the MoD sends you on a course to gain the licence at the MoD expense AND pays you the day rate for your rank.... (as well as normal teaching pay.....)

Our CCF Officers had two days pay for every CCF activity that they did - and for the higher ranks the "bonus" is considerable....... e.g a Cadet Captain earns over an extra £100 per day and a 2 hour Cadet training evening counts as a quarter day - so an extra £25.......

So a Lieutenant could pick up 5 x £82 for the course = £410 on top of their teachers pay.....

Just suggesting like......

The required standard change cameabout after a couple of fatal rtc involving teachers driving back from events (e.g. in London for music) after teaching a full day in school. Many schools sensibly now hire coaches for sports teams etc. rather than using minibuses. IMO that is the best and most sensible option and in the end probably less expensive too.....


----------

